# Uploaded.to blocks all US traffic in response to Megaupload takedown



## Thesolcity (Jan 22, 2012)

Uploaded.to has blocked all US IPs from using their services and is redirecting them to a splash image that says their services are not availbale in their country. The method is based on IP location and those residing in the US are no longer able to Download/Upload.

I really hope this isn't going to be a trend. 

The Site


For Non-US users, this is what the site currently displays for US users.



Spoiler












EDIT: FileSonic has now apparently also blocked their sharing service worldwide. Thread about FileSonic.


----------



## Erdnaxela (Jan 22, 2012)

It begins?
What will be the next upload site to be blocked...


----------



## The Shadow Knigh (Jan 22, 2012)

Erdnaxela said:


> It begins?
> What will be the next upload site to be blocked...



They blocked all US requests themselves out of protest, no?


----------



## Dter ic (Jan 22, 2012)

Quick everyione get a proxy or VPN ;O


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 22, 2012)

Why? The Megaupload take down was for at least a couple of confirmed reasons that were quite legitimate for taking such actions, as far as I'm aware. Sure, it sucks, but overreacting doesn't get you anywhere either.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jan 22, 2012)

Never heard of the site, seems weird the little I learned about it though, money from having people downloading your uploaded files?


----------



## Satangel (Jan 22, 2012)

CrimzonEyed said:


> Never heard of the site, seems weird the little I learned about it though, money from having people downloading your uploaded files?


There are tons of sites that give that benefit to their uploaders, mostly it's in the form of a premium membership or so, but you can actually make money by uploading illegal stuff to their site. 
This site is quite big, I knew it too. MU was way bigger though.


----------



## ferofax (Jan 22, 2012)

it's the MOST obvious response to SOPA/PIPA--take away all the reasons for the US to take action against them by removing all US content and blocking all US connections. total severance. let's see what America will do when the entire world starts cutting ties with anything remotely american on the internet. this way, foreign sites can keep their site and content from grubby World Police hands.

it's drastic and retaliatory and has tons of cons more than pros, but it's better to cut your losses than to be taken down and out.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 22, 2012)

ferofax said:


> it's the MOST obvious response to SOPA/PIPA--take away all the reasons for the US to take action against them by removing all US content and blocking all US connections. total severance. let's see what America will do when the entire world starts cutting ties with anything remotely american on the internet. this way, foreign sites can keep their site and content from grubby World Police hands.
> 
> it's drastic and retaliatory and has tons of cons more than pros, but it's better to cut your losses than to be taken down and out.


sad but true


----------



## Ace (Jan 22, 2012)

Do I smell an upcoming International De-Internet the US Day coming up?


----------



## crystal107 (Jan 22, 2012)

I can see the logic in this, it is only the US government that is shitty enough to take prisoners abroad, no other government is so greedy to do that they prefer to put their forces to earn money from people who download illegal stuff - over REAL crime on the streets. It's up to the US citizens to protest against the greedy government, otherwise it's the corporations that will control it, I do not live in the US, I just know that if I did, I'd at least try to organize a protest or a major boycut. I know some of you will say this is real crime... but it's the kind of crime that only "hurt" the rich.. the people who ALREADY HAVE MONEY... it doesn't really help the middle class or the people that ACTUALLY NEED HELP... what kind of government is that? full of shit. go find people who actually kill/[censored], I am sure there are still plenty to catch... instead of looking for crime around the world.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 22, 2012)

Earn _ 30 EUR_ per
1000 downloads as of now! holy shit i'm signing up i can get that easy


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 22, 2012)

I actually think it's a good idea. =O
If more sites like these would start closing doors to US in a protest, it'd actually make the government or whoever's responsible for that to think about what they're doing, the US of A that used to be deemed as a paradise where people could chase their dreams and live in a country with liberty of speech is now trying to remove some of that liberty. Although it's a small issue that can easily be overcome with a proxy, it still is a good idea imho (only temporarily tho).


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 22, 2012)

I was thinking "aw dammit they're gonna block Cana-...nope."
Nice. JUST the US, not North America like I figured when I saw this (people like to lump us together).

Pretty sure, but I somehow doubt too many sites will follow suit. Just the more nervous of the bunch.


----------



## DeathStrudel (Jan 22, 2012)

Nathan Drake said:


> Why? The Megaupload take down was for at least a couple of confirmed reasons that were quite legitimate for taking such actions, as far as I'm aware. Sure, it sucks, but overreacting doesn't get you anywhere either.


Hit the nail on the head. It seems a lot of people don't know the full story of why Megaupload got taken down.


----------



## SifJar (Jan 22, 2012)

Never heard of this site before, but I will probably start using it now. Free money for people downloading my files? Sounds nice. Pity US users won't be able to get files, but I can mirror stuff elsewhere.


----------



## xxNathanxx (Jan 22, 2012)

Dter ic said:


> VPN ;O


>real-vpn

Seems legit.

Use Tor, noobs.


----------



## Zetta_x (Jan 22, 2012)

Tor for the win


----------



## YayMii (Jan 22, 2012)

I've used this website before, and I completely approve of this approach. Although I still wish some other site was taken down instead of MU.


----------



## Thesolcity (Jan 22, 2012)

YayMii said:


> I've used this website before, and I completely approve of this approach. Although I still wish some other site was taken down instead of MU.



Like Badongo or Fileape or one of those crap ones I _DIDN'T_ keep files on.


----------



## Ryupower (Jan 22, 2012)

sharing functionality on FileSonic is now disabled.



> All *sharing* functionality on FileSonic is now disabled. Our service can only be used to upload and retrieve files that *you* have uploaded personally.


----------



## prowler (Jan 22, 2012)

xxNathanxx said:


> Use Tor, noobs.


>using Tor to download files
LMFAO.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jan 22, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> xxNathanxx said:
> 
> 
> > Use Tor, noobs.
> ...


Clearly somebody doesn't know how ToR works, and consequently what it actually is. Downloading files through it would be .._slow_ to say the least.


----------



## Zetta_x (Jan 22, 2012)

Could you use Tor to pull the download links| turn off proxy settings | then try accessing the download link?


----------



## qlum (Jan 22, 2012)

Zetta_x said:


> Could you use Tor to pull the download links| turn off proxy settings | then try accessing the download link?


No.


----------



## Zetta_x (Jan 22, 2012)

Explain a bit more because I could of said no.


----------



## prowler (Jan 22, 2012)

Zetta_x said:


> Could you use Tor to pull the download links| turn off proxy settings | then try accessing the download link?


No... ?
But what you could do instead of misusing Tor is buy some space on a server located outside America (most seedboxes will do) and install RapidLeech.


----------



## Zetta_x (Jan 22, 2012)

I must of not made myself clear. I understand a number of solutions what I could do to get around to access a site that is blocking connections to a specific country.

What I'm asking is specific details on how they are blocking US access --- exactly what method.

Since everyone seems to be an expert at what is going on here, please enlighten me so I can become an expert like you guys.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Jan 22, 2012)

Where's the information? Theres no information here. All this is is a link to the site and a picture of it in a spoiler.



Anyway, FileSonic has also done the same, and removed their Facebook.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jan 22, 2012)

Zetta_x said:


> I must of not made myself clear. I understand a number of solutions what I could do to get around to access a site that is blocking connections to a specific country.
> 
> What I'm asking is specific details on how they are blocking US access --- exactly what method.
> 
> Since everyone seems to be an expert at what is going on here, please enlighten me so I can become an expert like you guys.



All traffic coming from uploaded.to is block to the US. Whether that be the home page, download links, or privacy policies. Nothing can get past. So although you'll be getting the link you wont be able to download it.


----------



## nl255 (Jan 22, 2012)

Looks like filesonic is dead now as well.


----------



## Zetta_x (Jan 22, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> Zetta_x said:
> 
> 
> > I must of not made myself clear. I understand a number of solutions what I could do to get around to access a site that is blocking connections to a specific country.
> ...




Thanks Wizerak for clarifying; although I am going to have to disagree. Not all communications are blocked. If I'm not mistaking, that image I am seeing on the mainpage is going through port 80 from their server which is not blocked.

Edit: Ahh I'm working on some math homework and put degree instead of disagree X_X Damn higher order linear ordinary homogeneous differential equations.


----------



## Nebz (Jan 22, 2012)

nl255 said:


> Looks like filesonic is dead now as well.


 My precious pr0nz links


----------



## Valwin (Jan 22, 2012)

still works for me


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jan 22, 2012)

Zetta_x said:


> I must of not made myself clear. I understand a number of solutions what I could do to get around to access a site that is blocking connections to a specific country.
> 
> What I'm asking is specific details on how they are blocking US access --- exactly what method.
> 
> Since everyone seems to be an expert at what is going on here, please enlighten me so I can become an expert like you guys.


Using a GeoIP database, which maps IPs to roughly where they're assigned. It's how sites such as WhatIsMyIP work.


----------



## Nebz (Jan 22, 2012)

Valwin said:


> still works for me


"All sharing functionality on Filesonic is now disabled. Our service can only be used to upload and retrieve files that you have uploaded personally."

It still works but not entirely the way it did before :-/


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 22, 2012)

that's it it's time for a fire sale in the US!


----------



## Valwin (Jan 22, 2012)

Nebz said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > still works for me
> ...




i meant uploaded to


----------



## Nebz (Jan 22, 2012)

Valwin said:


> Nebz said:
> 
> 
> > Valwin said:
> ...


Ah... Well lucky you


----------



## gameandmatch (Jan 22, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> I actually think it's a good idea. =O
> If more sites like these would start closing doors to US in a protest, it'd actually make the government or whoever's responsible for that to think about what they're doing, the US of A that used to be deemed as a paradise where people could chase their dreams and live in a country with liberty of speech is now trying to remove some of that liberty. Although it's a small issue that can easily be overcome with a proxy, it still is a good idea imho (only temporarily tho).



No, this will give the government a bigger head than they already have and try to make other sites do the same exact thing.


----------



## Thesolcity (Jan 22, 2012)

Amended the first post with FileSonic, can anyone confirm if its US only or worldwide?


----------



## Santee (Jan 22, 2012)

This is only hurting us the "pirates, seeing as shutting down these types of websites is exactly what the goveremnt wants.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jan 22, 2012)

Thesolcity said:


> Amended the first post with FileSonic, can anyone confirm if its US only or worldwide?



I can get to uploaded.to haven't tested anything, but i get a normal looking page.

And Filesonic is the same as US situation. Works but no sharing.


----------



## Thesolcity (Jan 22, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> Thesolcity said:
> 
> 
> > Amended the first post with FileSonic, can anyone confirm if its US only or worldwide?
> ...



So FileSonic looks normal for you?



Santee said:


> This is only hurting us the* "pirates"* and  *"Legitimate File Sharers"*, seeing as shutting down these types of websites is exactly what *Hollywood and big media* wants.



Fix'd.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jan 22, 2012)

Thesolcity said:


> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> > Thesolcity said:
> ...



Refresh my last post


----------



## chyyran (Jan 22, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> I was thinking "aw dammit they're gonna block Cana-...nope."
> Nice. JUST the US, not North America like I figured when I saw this (people like to lump us together).
> 
> Pretty sure, but I somehow doubt too many sites will follow suit. Just the more nervous of the bunch.



^ What I was thinking

Yay Canada


----------



## Thesolcity (Jan 23, 2012)

Punyman said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking "aw dammit they're gonna block Cana-...nope."
> ...



Well correct me in I'm wrong, but in Canada can't you download whatever (With the exception of *CERTAIN *items. @[member='s4mid4re'] ) as long as its only for personal use? In places like there and Sweden file sharing sites wouldn't be afflicted by laws such as the ones here.


----------



## SickPuppy (Jan 23, 2012)

Santee said:


> This is only hurting us the "pirates, seeing as shutting down these types of websites is exactly what the goveremnt wants.



What happens when other, non file sharing, sites jump on the wagon and start blocking US ip address, just for the hell of it, of because they don't like the USA, or for what ever reason?


----------



## Thesolcity (Jan 23, 2012)

SickPuppy said:


> Santee said:
> 
> 
> > This is only hurting us the "pirates, seeing as shutting down these types of websites is exactly what the goveremnt wants.
> ...



Then they wilingly lose money? BUT even if so, the only sites remaining would essentially be big corporation sites. (a.k.a. What the SOPA/PIPA/Yougetthedeal sponsors want).


----------



## DrOctapu (Jan 23, 2012)

Welp, time to start using one of those 4chan ftp servers I've heard so much about for my anime.
That or torrents, whatever.


----------



## jalaneme (Jan 23, 2012)

holy crap, it wont be long before all of them go what will people do then  and i don't care about filesonic tbh their capacha thing annoyed me.


----------



## SickPuppy (Jan 23, 2012)

The day that I cannot find the internet intresting anymore is the day I get my internet turned off.


----------



## DrOctapu (Jan 23, 2012)

jalaneme said:


> holy crap, it wont be long before all of them go what will people do then


Private FTP, Usenet, private torrent trackers, P2P filesharing, etc.
The only people that will be fucked are the people with legitimate uses for these things.


----------



## Valwin (Jan 23, 2012)

uploadhere.com also down ?


----------



## Fellow (Jan 23, 2012)

Thesolcity said:


> I really hope this isn't going to be a trend.


Same here, but it's beginning to look that way.


----------



## Zetta_x (Jan 23, 2012)

They are going to start merging users to trap servers / torrents then build up their database of "Everything we got against you" just in-case your skills are needed.


----------



## alphamule (Jan 23, 2012)

Hmm, if you can't afford a VPN, you can post and download files from the Postman on I2P.



Zetta_x said:


> They are going to start merging users to trap servers / torrents then build up their database of "Everything we got against you" just in-case your skills are needed.


You should watch the Prisoner movie...  After watching the original series.  They're ALL spying on each other.  It's like a snake eating it's own tale on that show.  It would be interesting to see how the Internet would imitate it like you talk about.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 23, 2012)

uploaded wasnt as famous and they feel its a US issue but it isnt, its a worldwide problem.


----------



## chyyran (Jan 24, 2012)

Thesolcity said:


> Punyman said:
> 
> 
> > Hells Malice said:
> ...



AFAIK, It's actually legal to download and burn music for Private use. Although, uploading movies is illegal, it's kinda blurry in the downloading section and I presume it's the same for warez


----------

